

Major telco carriers to launch database to prevent reuse of stolen phones - CowboyRobot
http://www.informationweek.com/news/government/mobile/232900070

======
iopuy
This may be a good thing however I can't help but get nervous when I hear the
major cell phone companies will be working together on anything. I can easily
see this becoming a tool to use against consumers while telling us its fir our
own good.

